# Memory Lane Fall Swap



## the tinker

The flyer I have says Memory Lane fall swap will be on Oct. 20-21 & 1/2 day the 22nd. rain or shine. Went on the Memory lane website and their was no mention of it.   Anyone know for sure?


----------



## catfish

I'd call them.


----------



## rideahiggins

That's the flyer ML was handing out at the summer swap.


----------



## bicycle larry

catfish said:


> I'd call them.



 i called memory lane and talked to scott they are haveing it oct.  20 21 and 22 also got a room at the mill house bed and brackfast in grand rapids


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

Good to know thanks


----------



## catfish

Cool.


----------



## koolbikes

Here's the 2016 Fall Memory Lane Bicycle Swap Flyer Info.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

Thanks looking forward to it


----------



## catfish

Cool!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Anyone know the dates for the 2017 April meet?


----------



## Freqman1

New Mexico Brant said:


> Anyone know the dates for the 2017 April meet?



Should be 27-29 April. V/r Shawn


----------



## WES PINCHOT

koolbikes said:


> Here's the 2016 Fall Memory Lane Bicycle Swap Flyer Info.
> 
> View attachment 361394



PRETTY CLEAR HERE!
WHO ALL IS GOING?


----------



## bicycle larry

just started to put parts to getter for the swap meet ,  mite have some more parts that some one could yous   from bicycle larry


----------



## Wackiforkhaki

I will looking for Dayton Huffman and Westfield Columbia items..  Things to use for G519 WWII restorations.


----------



## jungleterry

Looking forward to going up again . Bringing along many Ross Barracuda bikes.decided to down size our collection so hope there are some Ross collectors there . No shipping and some great bikes .


----------



## Flat Tire

$250 delivered to the swap!!!!!


----------



## bicycle larry

Flat Tire said:


> $250 delivered to the swap!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 365546
> 
> View attachment 365547
> 
> View attachment 365548



 nice collection of bikes terry and tammy also nice tool box don thanks for putting thees on the cabe any more bikes and parts comeing  from bicycle larry


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

Anyone bringing any  stick shift fastbacks ?


----------



## bicycle larry

not long off for memory lane swap meet any more bicycles  ,whizzers , parts comeing!!!!!


----------



## bashton

Rain or shine...I'll be there Thursday morning!

Always looking for NOS non Schwinn Muscle Bikes and 16 x 20's along with oddball Muscle Bikes.

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Muscle Car and Corvette Nationals
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## bicycle larry

see you thursday bashton i will be vending on site 31  from bicycle larry


----------



## Oldnut

Coming up tomorrow morning see everyone there


----------



## 56 Vette

I'll be there Friday morning, bringing a few balloners, a few muscle bike's and a few lightweights, and a few parts. Looking forward to seeing what all shows up, and seeing some cabers! Joe


----------



## bicycle larry

56 Vette said:


> I'll be there Friday morning, bringing a few balloners, a few muscle bike's and a few lightweights, and a few parts. Looking forward to seeing what all shows up, and seeing some cabers! JoeView attachment 372461 View attachment 372463



 see you friday morning 56 vette nice bikes !!!! any more comeing !!!!!


----------



## rideahiggins

Looks like it's going to rain most of the day today. So I'll be there Friday morning.


----------



## WES PINCHOT

BUMMER!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

Yes rained all day but here's some pics


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

Yea rained all day here's some pics


----------



## locomotion

looks super fun!!!


----------



## Flat Tire

Beautiful day yesterday! Slept in the car last night listening to the rain, and rained all day today but folks were still out buying and selling, and food vender on site. I was cold and wet so got a room, just relaxing now playing with some of my finds! Be back in the morning!!!


----------



## Flat Tire

Couple more


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Nice Don - that looks like another tan 41 streamliner - got more pics?


----------



## Flat Tire

I'll get more tomorrow Mark..


----------



## WES PINCHOT

locomotion said:


> never understood why people waste their time going to swap meets in the internet age, especially in the rain, looks super fun!!!



THESE COLLECTORS ARE HARDY SOULS!


----------



## WES PINCHOT

THANKS FOR PICS!


----------



## SHO2010

Going over Friday. Looking for parts for some projects.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Looking forward to Friday updates!


----------



## the tinker

Yes, Thursday was a complete washout.Today was brisk but nice.   Lots of old iron there!
A whole bunch of fellow Cabers there...including our leader, Cabe owner Scott McCaskey and Paul Kleppert who under takes the task of running the Ann Arbor show and swap each year.

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 







Bicycle Larry has many more photos later tonight!!!


----------



## the tinker




----------



## schwinnguyinohio

Had a good time today found a few things to bring home .Thanks to all those involved in putting this show on


----------



## bicycle larry

lynn and i just got back from memory lane had a good time , thanks for the parts tinker dave and jim taylor for the monark fenders and chester for the reel nice monark frame , also tom hern for the rechromed shelby back carryer , and lynn also got a reel nice hockey jacket from bruce and nate , here some pictures


----------



## bicycle larry

here is some more


----------



## bicycle larry

more pictures


----------



## jungleterry

Wow no pictures of the muscle bikes That where there lol


----------



## Flat Tire

Great time today, the place was rockin! Did well selling then spent way to much money and didn't even buy a bike! Just nice parts.Met the tinker, great guy, but never did see Bicycle Larry, he was prolly runnin around as fast as me....lol......decided to stay and go back tomorrow, I hear the sun might even shine!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

I like the 36

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyhawk

Some more pics of Memory Rain. woops, I mean Memory Lane. Even a bike ride I took in downtown Grand Rapids.


----------



## bicycle larry

jungleterry said:


> Wow no pictures of the muscle bikes That where there lol



 sorry terry i was going to put pictures next of the bikes on , it was nice to see you at the show !!!! looks like you had a good day selling


----------



## jungleterry

There we go like those muscle bikes . Thank you


----------



## jungleterry

Great day on Friday , few of my Ross family friends gave a few of my barracudas new homes . Love that thanks guys . Thank you Larry for posting pictures too .


----------



## bicycle larry

i was looking for you two don  ,some one said thy saw you riding a bannan seat  bike a round with a babe on the back !!!! allso did not see duke ether ,ya tinker is a great guy ,he allways gives me good deels on bicycle stuff . from bicycle larry


Flat Tire said:


> Great time today, the place was rockin! Did well selling then spent way to much money and didn't even buy a bike! Just nice parts.Met the tinker, great guy, but never did see Bicycle Larry, he was prolly runnin around as fast as me....lol......decided to stay and go back tomorrow, I hear the sun might even shine!


----------



## sm2501

I nominate Bicycle Larry as the official CABE swap meet photographer. Thanks Larry for all the great pictures!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason morton

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Yea rained all day here's some pics
> 
> View attachment 372751
> 
> View attachment 372752
> 
> View attachment 372753
> 
> View attachment 372754
> 
> View attachment 372755
> 
> View attachment 372756
> 
> View attachment 372757
> 
> View attachment 372758
> 
> View attachment 372759



I like that Murray!


----------



## catfish

Thanks for the photos! I wish I could have made it to the meet.... But I'll be there for the 2017 spring meet!


----------



## bobcycles

I restored the Blue Schwinn straigth bar B-107 about 15 years ago in the Schwinn line up.
Trying to remember who bought that bike back then....>Dave Weilan?


----------



## bicycle larry

crazyhawk said:


> Some more pics of Memory Rain. woops, I mean Memory Lane. Even a bike ride I took in downtown Grand Rapids.View attachment 373272 View attachment 373276 View attachment 373276 View attachment 373277 View attachment 373278 View attachment 373280 View attachment 373279 View attachment 373281 View attachment 373282 View attachment 373283 View attachment 373285
> 
> View attachment 373273
> 
> View attachment 373274



 reel nice pictures crazyhawk


----------



## bicycle larry

the tinker said:


> Yes, Thursday was a complete washout.Today was brisk but nice.   Lots of old iron there!
> A whole bunch of fellow Cabers there...including our leader, Cabe owner Scott McCaskey and Paul Kleppert who under takes the task of running the Ann Arbor show and swap each year.View attachment 373088 View attachment 373089 View attachment 373090 View attachment 373091 View attachment 373092 View attachment 373093 View attachment 373094 View attachment 373095 View attachment 373096 View attachment 373097 View attachment 373098 View attachment 373099 View attachment 373100 View attachment 373101 View attachment 373102
> hay tinker dave you done a reel good job there with the pictures also good picture of scott and paul
> 
> View attachment 373103
> Bicycle Larry has many more photos later tonight!!!





bicycle larry said:


> reel nice pictures crazyhawk


----------



## bicycle larry

more pictures of memory lane


----------



## bicycle larry

here is some more pictures and many thanks to memory lane for putting this show and swap meet on , see yous in the spring !!!!   from bicycle larry


----------



## 56 Vette

Was a great swap meet, even though I didn't sell much or buy much, the atmosphere you just can't replicate! Nice to meet you Tinker, and good to see cheezer and fox classics! Was also was set up across from Nate, WOW you have some quality stuff! I hope to meet more of you in the spring, was only able to go a few hours on Friday. Don't have any pics that bicycle Larry, Tinker, flat tire, or Schwinnguy didn't already post. Tons of cool stuff, and looking forward to spring meet already! Joe


----------



## bicycle larry

it was nice to see you joe ,you had a lot of nice stuff for sale !!! from bicycle larry


----------



## Howard Gordon

I picked up some goodies to finish several projects this week at Memory Lane.  I was thrilled to get these parts that I needed at reasonable prices.  Many thanks to Harvey, Lisa, Scott, Jerry and Sonny for all their hard work in promoting the fall meet.  In my opinion, it is the 2nd best show going, spring MCL is #1  Thank you. Howard Gordon


----------



## catfish

Howard Gordon said:


> I picked up some goodies to finish several projects this week at Memory Lane.  I was thrilled to get these parts that I needed at reasonable prices.  Many thanks to Harvey, Lisa, Scott, Jerry and Sonny for all their hard work in promoting the fall meet.  In my opinion, it is the 2nd best show going, spring MCL is #1  Thank you. Howard GordonView attachment 374047 View attachment 374048 View attachment 374049





WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You scored some great stuff!


----------

